# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Showoff]Celebration of WOTLK (render and sig)

## Lord-kapser

Hello MMOwned, i just remdered a WOTLK wallpaper and used the render on a sig so please comment. Feel free to use render (ino the weapon is rendered soooo bad so just cut it off ^^)



first version
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...hassigcopy.png

new version

----------


## Leightox

nice all aroundbut at the top theres a flat line and in a few other places abot 7/10 i guess (coming from the person who is rubbish at rendering :P)

----------


## Piersd

looks choppy, like you used the polygon selection tool or w/e its called. learn to use the pen tool you can make it so much smoother.

you've got some nice depth and blending going on there  :Big Grin: ...
but you need to get rid of all those squares on the focal, they take away. try not to put the focal in the center of the sig, keep it closer to the sides. the text needs improvement, move it down to the bottom right of the sig. use a different font and lose the stroke, its too simple for the rest of the sig.

----------


## The Toxic Deer

i like it. looks kinda like the one i have

----------


## Lord-kapser

Thanks alot for all the comments. and yea piersd you are right i used the poly but that was just because i was too lazy/tired to use the pen tool i know a little about how to render with it but it just takes soooo god damn loong! :P

----------

